# 3 litre tank ??



## toadtoad

So I went into a local fish shop today, by the till they had these tiny fish tanks. The tanks were a whopping 3 litres (0.8 gallons) :eek4:.

Now is it just me or is there nothing you could put in this size tank? The box recommends the tank be used for a siamese fighter; but surely there would be nowhere near enough room?

Amazon.com: Aqua Box Betta 2 - 0.8 Gallon: Kitchen & Dining

From the picture on that link, it doesn't seem enough room to me :hmm:
Just wondering if anyone knew any more about these? What filtration do they have (if any)? Does anyone have one that could tell me a bit more about them ?
Thanks


----------



## HalcyonInverts

that thing is ridiculous. Far to small to house a fish humanely.

Would make a cool little shrimp tank or for a small snail, but does it even have filtration? couldnt see any in the pic...

Might make a nice little aquatic garden with no livestock at all...


----------



## Lucky Eddie

They sell them in B&Q too.

99p each.

They're called buckets.


----------



## Sega

Ive seen those turd tanks before, it comes from the eastern hemisphere where its still viewed ok to keep a Fighter in a vase as its a tradition.
With them you dont use filtration you put this blue crap in the water that supposively keeps it clean but as we all know it wont.


----------



## toadtoad

Lucky Eddie said:


> They sell them in B&Q too.
> 
> 99p each.
> 
> They're called buckets.


The funny thing is, a fish would have more room in a bucket than one of these things!


----------



## Sega

They would considering your average bucket is around 10 litres.


----------



## andy007

Unfortunately we are seeing more and more of these things for sale in the UK. A few shrimp is all they are good for, and thats if you can keep the water parameters correct.

What does your local shop sell them as? Idiots selling them on ebay is one thing, but a fish shop! Thats just "fast money" thinking to them. Sell the "tank" and a betta, quick money. Then betta dies and they sell em another.....etc etc


----------



## Sega

There was an uproar on the PFK forum at one point over an episode of dont tell the bride, this idiot thought that it would be a good idea to stick bettas in little bowls for center pieces on the tables as there were in West Ham colours. They were rather miffed (didnt acctually see the show myself just re telling what was told) that the fish had become ill and lost their colours as they had been in unheated and unfilterd tiny bowls for a long period of time.
They had in effect just been treated as throw away novelty decorations, not the beautiful fish that they were.


----------



## andy007

Thats is seen as the norm in the States:devil: There was also an episode of "Ramseys kitchen nightmares" where the resturant in America was fitted out with those tiny bubble wall things with bettas in.


----------



## toadtoad

andy007 said:


> What does your local shop sell them as? Idiots selling them on ebay is one thing, but a fish shop! Thats just "fast money" thinking to them. Sell the "tank" and a betta, quick money. Then betta dies and they sell em another.....etc etc


Not sure, I didn't ask, just noticed them by the till as I was paying. The box had a siamese fighter on the front. Maybe I should go back and ask a few more questions :hmm:


----------



## mike515

I've just set up a 3.7litre tank. There will be no fish but I'm gonna grow a few mushroom corals in it.

There is a massive following for nano tanks and it's still growing (if you can forgive the oxymoron there ). But micro-nano tanks are also getting more popular. Obviously it's not a fish suitable tank but it can be used for other things.


----------



## andy007

I've seen some really nice nano's fully planted out with moss etc and a few shrimp:2thumb:


----------



## ditzychick

Sega said:


> There was an uproar on the PFK forum at one point over an episode of dont tell the bride, this idiot thought that it would be a good idea to stick bettas in little bowls for center pieces on the tables as there were in West Ham colours. They were rather miffed (didnt acctually see the show myself just re telling what was told) that the fish had become ill and lost their colours as they had been in unheated and unfilterd tiny bowls for a long period of time.
> They had in effect just been treated as throw away novelty decorations, not the beautiful fish that they were.


 

I had someone that came into the shop i work, they wanted about 20 gold fish. (bit suss =/) Right...... i just need some details of your tank/pond, so they went into detail how they thought it would be fantastic to have them in a centerpeice on the tables, then we will give them away at the end of the night, and no they didnt have any filtration .... goldfish dont need filters do they?.......well yes actually, its inhumane without, and actually its rather irresponsible of you so no i'm afraid i wont sell you any fish. Bye :Na_Na_Na_Na:

They were not very happy :devil:
I did explain why it was a :censor: stupid idea, so hopefully they never went through with it.


----------



## Sega

I wish shops round these parts would use that level of common sense, theres been plenty of horror stories. A mate read on a local girls facebook about when she won a fish at out local fair, it ended up lost somwhere in a lambrini bottle. He also overheard some idiot wanting to put 10 or 12 black moors in a 10 Gallon tank which is only technically big enough for one.


----------



## ditzychick

Sega said:


> I wish shops round these parts would use that level of common sense, theres been plenty of horror stories. A mate read on a local girls facebook about when she won a fish at out local fair, it ended up lost somwhere in a lambrini bottle. He also overheard some idiot wanting to put 10 or 12 black moors in a 10 Gallon tank which is only technically big enough for one.


 
When people see these cute little orandas and blackmoors let alone the goldfish, they dont see to understand they are babies, they will grow, no the fish does not grow to the size of the tank, ok it will stunt in a little but unless you have a lovely big tank you WILL have to upgrade it. :bash:


----------



## cmullins

Sega said:


> There was an uproar on the PFK forum at one point over an episode of dont tell the bride, this idiot thought that it would be a good idea to stick bettas in little bowls for center pieces on the tables as there were in West Ham colours. They were rather miffed (didnt acctually see the show myself just re telling what was told) that the fish had become ill and lost their colours as they had been in unheated and unfilterd tiny bowls for a long period of time.
> They had in effect just been treated as throw away novelty decorations, not the beautiful fish that they were.


i seen that and couldnt beleve it, thick idiot trying to please his dumb mrs


----------



## toadtoad

Sega said:


> I wish shops round these parts would use that level of common sense, theres been plenty of horror stories. A mate read on a local girls facebook about when she won a fish at out local fair, it ended up lost somwhere in a lambrini bottle. He also overheard some idiot wanting to put 10 or 12 black moors in a 10 Gallon tank which is only technically big enough for one.


The amount of people that come into the shop where I work... "I've just won this goldfish at a fair..." :bash: ... "it's only a goldfish why does it need a filter...we didn't have all these treatments and filters and things years ago?" Then you take the trouble to explain why and with that they usually lose interest and go somewhere else. 
Have to say, not everyone is like that, it's SO nice when someone actually listens and takes your advice!


----------



## jamesh

toadtoad said:


> The amount of people that come into the shop where I work... "I've just won this goldfish at a fair..." :bash: ... "it's only a goldfish why does it need a filter...we didn't have all these treatments and filters and things years ago?" Then you take the trouble to explain why and with that they usually lose interest and go somewhere else.
> Have to say, not everyone is like that, it's SO nice when someone actually listens and takes your advice!


i had to explain that at least 3 times a day when i worked at a fish shop, did my nut in, the ignorance beggers belief. 

we had one old guy that would say every time are you just gonna serve me what i want or should i take my money else where. well if you want a puffer of sorts in with a betta and an angel then no:bash:


----------



## toadtoad

jamesh said:


> i had to explain that at least 3 times a day when i worked at a fish shop, did my nut in, the ignorance beggers belief.
> 
> we had one old guy that would say every time are you just gonna serve me what i want or should i take my money else where. well if you want a puffer of sorts in with a betta and an angel then no:bash:


And they say the customer is always right...:banghead:


----------



## Sega

If these guys dont belive a Goldfish will grow Ill show them mine, Fred was quite small when I got him hes now doubled in size over just a few months and he isnt even a year old yet.
The problem with Goldfish is that they are viewed as an age old cheap pet, something that doesnt need a lot and is very simple, something your Mum and Dad gave you to look after before they let you have something like a Dog or Cat.
10 years ago I could walk into a pet store with my pocket money and buy a Goldfish, no questions asked to wheter a 10 year old would have set up a suitable size tank on their own. Fastfoward to now and things are a little better, shops now cant sell to under 18's and some do checks to make sure needs are met. Problem is not all shops do this and some dont even do it right. If I had my way, all tanks must be proven to have a filter before use. Bowls made 100% illegal and smaller tanks being only legal to keep shrimp, plants and very young fry in for a short time only.


----------



## ditzychick

I've had a few customers come in and ask for a "maintenance free" fish tank. :bash: Apparently another pet shop told them about it so i obviously went on to tell them the only kind of tank they can get like that is the kind with no water or fish or the little usb tanks you get with pretty lights and plastic fish.:lol2:
Honestly where do people get these ideas from???

I went to a fairground in the summer and saw a stall with fish as prizes, about 50 fish in a 3ft tank with only airation and no fitration at all, they should be made illegal, if they were giving away puppies as prizes there would be uproar.


----------



## lolly

the really bad thing is, that people probably use these tanks to keep goldfish in....


----------



## DarkCarmen

an independent place near me has these in and I'm sure they did have a fighter in once. I'm probably going there this week I'l see if they still sell them, seems very poor on their part as they call themselves a specialist place.
fish get such stick and it's horrible when people turn round and say it's just a fish! a college had a customer want to put on in a flower vase!!
totally agree also think bowls should be banned and I'm sure people heard about this but it was gonna be made part of welfare law but they backed down not wanting to make us a nanny stat.
but anyway nano tanks done well can be lovely tanks as they feature them alot in pfk magazine


----------



## DarkCarmen

"maintenance free" fish tank lol they wish


----------

